

Hollywood Moguls Stopping Obama Donations  - Winters
http://www.deadline.com/2012/01/exclusive-hollywood-moguls-stopping-obama-donations-because-of-administrations-piracy-stand/
ve learned that Hollywood studio chiefs individually and as a group are drawing a line in the sand on the piracy issue with the Obama re-election campaign and refusing to give any more donations.  The blowup came after President Obama on Saturday dashed moguls’ hopes that he would remain on the sidelines in the dispute over the U.S. House Of Representatives’ Stop Online Piracy Act and the U.S. Senate’s Protect IP Act.
======
jsundquist
That is the sad part of this issue. Almost every politician votes across money
lines with SOPA (Democrat and Republican). I am very impressed that Obama came
out against it considering the $9.2 million the entertainment industry has
given him:

[http://www.opensecrets.org/industries/recips.php?cycle=2008&...](http://www.opensecrets.org/industries/recips.php?cycle=2008&ind=b02)

------
lani
good time to rip the band-aid off

